# looking for work



## zipp (Jul 7, 2012)

anyone hiring????


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Yep the IRS


----------



## zipp (Jul 7, 2012)

nice I'll make more money...I should have stayed in school


----------



## SpaghettiMonster (Apr 21, 2011)

zipp said:


> nice I'll make more money...I should have stayed in school


Why, so you could be highly-educated and broke at the same time?  Goto the library, it's cheaper... or better yet, amazon.com/books.

*edit: holy frak! Typos galore... I need some coffee.


----------



## zipp (Jul 7, 2012)

spaghetti monster...I think u need schooling, please read before u leave a message on the thread.no hard feelings ....see tilt u anyone can get there e2.......


----------



## emahler (Oct 13, 2011)

SpaghettiMonster said:


> Why, so you could be highly-educated and broke at the same time?  Goto the library, it's cheaper... or better yet, amazon.com/books.
> 
> *edit: holy frak! Typos galore... I need some coffee.


 No kidding....you can't even spell Lion....:laughing:


----------

